# Kershaw Scallion blade lock nightmare



## tubed (May 13, 2014)

Anyone with a Kershaw Scallion (or chive, or other) know how to fix, tighten, or destroy the little blade lock. I like this knife (just got it) and even like the idea of a blade lock on a knife that can open with assist (that will be in my pocket!). But the lock is big trouble. It neither stays locked reliably or un-locked reliably. Which is bad. Because of it's tip-down clip, pulling it out of pocket tends to lock the knife. For what it's worth, i think the lanyard i put on only makes things worse by bumping into it too and adding a whole other variable.
If i could make it tighter would be good. I don't have a screw driver (torx?) small enough to fit into the very, very small slot on the screw. Would that even work if I tightened it?


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (May 13, 2014)

DaveH said:


> Weird topic maybe, here's a couple of mine, I received as a gift a 2 C cell bike light, "T" shaped head, clear lens on one side, red prismatic on the other. I used to carry it around all the time.
> 
> One from being a little older, a 7 D cell light from radio shack we got with a coupon. My friend and I would hide in a field and spotlight cars as they drove by.
> 
> DaveH



I hate that lock and have done the same thing on all three Ken Onion knives I've had that have that same lock. 

1) Open blade
2) "Close" lock (i.e. Push it towards the tip of the blade
3) Close blade so that it touches the plastic lock
4) Position the blade all the way at the base of the thin plastic protrusion from the wider plastic base
5) Slowly push the blade through the plastic lock

Unless your knife is dull, the blade should slice right through the plastic very nicely. I've always done this when they're brand new and it slices through the plastic like a hot knife through butter. 

Alternatively, you can buy a torx driver and simply remove the entire thing.


----------



## 8steve88 (May 14, 2014)

Or you can use cyano-acrylate - superglue - crazy glue whatever it's called in your part of the world. Stops it moving. I've got a stainless steel framelock Chive with the lock, or rather I had first thing was take it apart and remove the lock.
The best bet is to do as ThirstyTurtle says buy a good Torx set and you're good to work on any knife you want.


----------



## tubed (May 15, 2014)

thanks
yes, i have been considering superglue. But i'm hoping i can just tighten it up (I wouldn't mind having the option to lock it) -- I'm cheap and trying not to buy a screwdriver that I will never use again for one turn of screw.


----------



## cland72 (May 15, 2014)

Remove it. I'm sure it was only integrated into the design to mitigate liability in lawsuits. The fact that it isn't functioning correctly is laughable, since it is a "safety device".

I removed the one on my Leek and haven't had a bit of trouble in 5 years.


----------



## 8steve88 (May 17, 2014)

I remembered a video I saw ages ago, cutlerylovers channel on youtube ,great channel by the way, had a video on this.


From 11:46 is the part you'll be interested in and you might want to find a Torx bit, if you're going to be doing anything with knives other than cutting with them you'll find them really handy.


----------



## tubed (May 21, 2014)

thanks for that.
Yesterday, I trolled hardware stores with my knife looking for #6 torx i could do a quick, clandestine adjustment with. Finally, purchased a set at home depot for $6. 
The tightening worked well. i made it quite hard to slide back and forth. that way if i really need it, i got it.
I'm really starting to like this knife, used it a ton lately. Just wish the clip was different (i.e tip up)


----------



## cland72 (May 21, 2014)

Isn't the clip reversible?


----------



## 8steve88 (May 21, 2014)

cland72 said:


> Isn't the clip reversible?




No, there's a lanyard hole and the "safety" at the other end of the knife.


----------



## Blindasabat (Aug 10, 2015)

Just got a Scallion today. The lock is tight enough that it does not move until I want to it to. Overall, I like it a lot so far. Looks great (except the wide clip), good size, and easy to use. Could use a narrower, less heavy looking clip. I got the FRN handle and am glad I did. I have a Chive that I wish had FRN handle scales.


----------



## lunas (Oct 18, 2015)

I picked up a Titanium nitride finished leek has the same lock after going over all the torx on it i got it tightened to where i like it.


----------



## chmsam (Oct 19, 2015)

Not everybody does it I know but resist the temptation to give a hard wrist flick when opening knives like these. As cool as some think it looks it will loosen things up pretty quickly. Yeah, I know. Sorry for the buzz kill.


----------

